# What type of snails Assisin snails will hunt / eat ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I have 3 assassin snails in my tank to guard against snails. I typically don't have any (other) snails in my tank. But sometimes here and there somebody gives me a plant or fish or shrimp and it may come with a small snail as a free be (not a typical rumhorn one but very small white one) that hard to see. I noticed that my assassins wont react on it at all and I have to remove it manually if I see it. Any idea why ? Or what type of snails they will eat ?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Assassins typically only take down snails close to their own size, rarely larger, and even rarer, snails that are much smaller than them. Unfortunately, you need to wait for them to have babies (so they eat the smaller snails), or manually remove the smaller snails.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Assassins typically only take down snails close to their own size, rarely larger, and even rarer, snails that are much smaller than them. Unfortunately, you need to wait for them to have babies (so they eat the smaller snails), or manually remove the smaller snails.


Interesting. My problem is that with 3 of them I don't know if I have both males and females there (Assassin needs both). But it looks that way because I saw then sitting on each other in the way they mate. And it also takes 6 months by the time the little ones are out. So I guess my best bet to take the small snails that I can find manually until I'm waiting for Assassins to reproduce


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

My assassins can be finicky and like ramshorns as much as I enjoy steak. They don't like mts, apples or nerites but occasionally down an MTS or two. As for breeding, they lay eggs on wood, CO2 ladders and it takes quite awhile to hatch. However, I started off with around 10 and now have over a hundred. They're such pretty snails and hilarious to watch them devour other snails..


----------

